# Genie Lift AWP-30S problem



## GrizzlyMatt (Jan 22, 2020)

We recently replaced the battery in our genie lift, and the low battery indicator comes on as soon as it is used. Previously, with the bad battery, it would not go much longer after the light came on, but now it seems to be on just for the fun of it. 
Has anyone else had this problem? We haven't found anything in the service manual that points us to where we should look.


----------



## DuckJordan (Jan 22, 2020)

Both of our genie's do this. Even after being sent for service.


----------



## GrizzlyMatt (Jan 22, 2020)

DuckJordan said:


> Both of our genie's do this. Even after being sent for service.


Okay. You just have to live with the light on?


----------



## danTt (Jan 22, 2020)

Where did the battery come from?


----------



## EdSavoie (Jan 22, 2020)

Did they update the battery chemistry to something different than the original factory? Voltage curves are different depending on the type of battery, it's possible they updated to a different type, which is consistently below the "low voltage" threshold of the old battery


----------



## GrizzlyMatt (Jan 22, 2020)

EdSavoie said:


> Did they update the battery chemistry to something different than the original factory? Voltage curves are different depending on the type of battery, it's possible they updated to a different type, which is consistently below the "low voltage" threshold of the old battery




danTt said:


> Where did the battery come from?


The battery came from a local battery supplier, it is the same brand as the old one, but it is a newer model of that battery. According to the guy, they don't make the old one anymore.


----------



## danTt (Jan 22, 2020)

Also-confirming it's the "DC model low battery" light and not the "auxiliary lowering low battery" light


----------



## GrizzlyMatt (Jan 23, 2020)

danTt said:


> Also-confirming it's the "DC model low battery" light and not the "auxiliary lowering low battery" light


Yes, it is not the auxiliary battery light


----------



## DuckJordan (Jan 30, 2020)

GrizzlyMatt said:


> Okay. You just have to live with the light on?


We have so far. The service guy says it doesn't effect function just means we don't know if it's actually low battery.


----------



## DaveySimps (Jan 31, 2020)

I have had a similar issue with an AWP25. At our last annual inspection, the service tech said it is a little diode inside that dies out that causes this. He confirmed that it does not effect the actual operation other than what others have already mentioned here. The repair cost for it was much more than one would think too.

~Dave


----------



## ACTSTech (Jan 31, 2020)

I had the same issue a while back, new battery at full charge still lit the warning light.

like @DaveySimps said, it’s probably a diode that’s not worth replacing.

Black gaff tape eliminated my problem altogether. A little black gaff tape over the voicemail notification light in my old office also eliminated the need to return phone calls. No blinking, no worries!


----------



## RonHebbard (Jan 31, 2020)

ACTSTech said:


> I had the same issue a while back, new battery at full charge still lit the warning light.
> 
> like @DaveySimps said, it’s probably a diode that’s not worth replacing.
> 
> Black gaff tape eliminated my problem altogether. A little black gaff tape over the voicemail notification light in my old office also eliminated the need to return phone calls. No blinking, no worries!


 *@ACTSTech *
 Black gaff' for the win!  You're reminding me of when single person lifts introduced a third button you had to depress in order to descend or elevate; this was a pain when you wanted to elevate and use your other arm to breast borders et al out of your way.

*The solution: *A 1/2 - 13 hex nut and 6" of black gaff': Hold the nut and gaff' against the push button, push and depress the button, pat the gaff' in place with your free hand and _VOILA!_ Your free hand was again free.
Black gaff' for the win AGAIN!!! Works internationally too; worked in Canada, south of little Donnie's wall, also in Offenbach, Germany and in London, U.K. as well.
Toodleoo!
Ron Hebbard


----------



## Dionysus (Feb 1, 2020)

We had a series of problems with the battery and battery charger in our unit. We've actually fitted a 3rd party charger to our lift that better maintains the lead acid battery.
Using a NOCO product. Works great and no more issues.

Agree that likely the circuit on your indicator is done. Likely to charge you an arm and a leg to fix/replace it.


----------

